# Interesting old French bike on eBay.



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2020)

You can sure see a lot of what inspired the early Schwinn lightweights in this bike.
That brake lever looks almost exactly like the same lever Schwinn was using in 37/39.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Unless these have something exotic on them like a Vittorio Margherita shifter or some amazing lug work e.g. Hetchins they just don't do a whole lot for me. The brakes are pretty cool on this one though. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2020)

I don’t think this bike is a 1920’s model, but if it is, then it’s way ahead of its time, being the way it’s equipped.
 I just thought that the keyhole lugs, Crankarms and brake levers were very reminiscent of what Schwinn/Wastyn was doing in 1938/39.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 21, 2020)

It looks 1920s to me. Take a look at this picture of the 1924 French Olympic team. 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/OldSchoolCool/comments/7014v7


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2020)

Wow!
That’s cool!
The super slack seat tube on this bike is wild.


----------

